# Knock it off, oprah



## skiNEwhere (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.miamiherald.com/2014/07/18/4242365/lawsuit-over-oprahs-colorado-property.html

I wouldn't be surprised if she sanctioned this.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 18, 2014)

http://telluridenews.com/articles/2014/07/15/news/doc53c45ea255984296369406.txt



> Korn said the administrative changes to the property were made shortly before Yellow Brick Road purchased the property and were done without proper public noticing. With the dismissal, Patrick agreed that proper noticing had not been given, but a 28-day limit to file complaints had passed when the lawsuit was filed.



What BS! If proper notification weren't given how the #@&% was anyone supposed to file a complaint?!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 18, 2014)

Not very neighborly of her.  Or liberal, too!


----------



## dlague (Jul 18, 2014)

Abubob said:


> http://telluridenews.com/articles/2014/07/15/news/doc53c45ea255984296369406.txt
> 
> 
> 
> What BS! If proper notification weren't given how the #@&% was anyone supposed to file a complaint?!



Pretty sure that was done on purpose!  A celebrity taking away someones liberties (freedom to hike around there any way) - shocking!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 19, 2014)

IMHO  Horseshit ! Total weasel words from the "Big Mouths "Legal beagles .


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 22, 2014)

Classic, rich NIMBY.  Bob Kraft just pulled one twice a sleazy recently.  Used his cash and political connections to railroad a local oyster farmer in Mashpee  http://www.capecodtoday.com/article/2014/05/06/25258-house-leaders-block-mashpee-oyster-farm

They are happy to give money away.  As long as it's FAR AWAY from their sight.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2014)

And conservatives are the problem!


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And conservatives are the problem!



It cuts pretty smoothly through any and all political lines.  Seems more like the 'self entitled' are the problem.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> It cuts pretty smoothly through any and all political lines.  Seems more like the 'self entitled' are the problem.



That is so true.


----------

